# Possible Data Loss Fix



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Ever since the 4G LTE outage that Verizon experienced last week, I have been experiencing quite a bit of data loss that either forced me to reboot the phone or toggle Airplane mode on and off. I know a lot of other people are having this issue as well, so here's what I did.

I contacted a friend of mine that works in tech support for Verizon, and she suggested doing the following to try and fix the data issue which so far has been working fine for me.

1. Power phone off
2. Remove SIM card
3. Power phone on (w/ out SIM card)
4. Power phone off
5. Re-insert SIM card
6. Power phone on

This is supposed to re-register the phone in their system.

If this doesn't do the trick, she said you will need to contact tech support and speak with Tier 2. who will have to "refresh the VLR ID" on the account.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool give it a shot, I haven't had any data loss that I know of, but I have had slower than usual DL and UL speeds since the outage.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been having some data issues. I'll test this for the next few days.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

I just tried the fix and I will post an update once I test for a bit. I did notice a big difference in data loss after the outage and just thought it was me. Now I am off to Verizon to figure out why I have $150 in overages on my bill after my Bionic upgrade. Apparently a $500 bill is not enough for me to owe them on 11/2.


----------



## Tanium (Oct 3, 2011)

There is a list floating around.
Data loss or dropping to 3g then a pop up saying no connection.
Was a known bug getting worked on for the november ota.

Well I took the plunge and went back to stock, then forever root, then loaded the current 893 ota.
All went flawless, at that point loaded up th3ory 2.0.
Truth is I have had a solid 4g with 2 bars signal since.
I'm so glad I went for it.
Just thought I would reply here about it.


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

Tanium said:


> There is a list floating around.
> Data loss or dropping to 3g then a pop up saying no connection.
> Was a known bug getting worked on for the november ota.
> 
> ...


Did you run unthrottle? From power boost script?

.893 OTA
R3BLURR3D 2.0


----------



## Sleeper69 (Sep 26, 2011)

My experience, I would be in total 3g area have 3g, make a phone call and end the phone call then it would not go back to 3g without doing airplane toggle or reboot. Also happned when 4g was available. I called into rep and he had me pull battery while on then pull sim card he did something on his end rebooted. Didnt fix the problem that i could tell.

I followed the above instructions in OP and it seems to be working. I can make a phone call and the 3g or 4g comes back immediatly. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Tanium said:


> There is a list floating around.
> Data loss or dropping to 3g then a pop up saying no connection.
> Was a known bug getting worked on for the november ota.
> 
> ...


Is 4g only supposed to have two bars?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeper69 (Sep 26, 2011)

islandfever said:


> Is 4g only supposed to have two bars?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I don't think so I am in Kansas and have 2-4 bars of 4g depending on location


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

who updated and who did not ... are those who are having this problem root/update thater phone?


----------



## Sleeper69 (Sep 26, 2011)

chefb said:


> who updated and who did not ... are those who are having this problem root/update thater phone?


I updated/root but was having issues before. Got worse since last weeks outage. Also using unthrottled.


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

I am on rooted system .893 reblurred 2.0 and still having data connectivity issues after trying this. This is horrible. This is a MAJOR BUG! Why did they even launch this phone with this bug? Very annoying. This bug makes the bionic unusable for me. This makes me never want to buy another Motorola phone.

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums using wifi


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

After the update im not able to get 4g where i use to.


----------



## Edi (Sep 22, 2011)

I tried this fix yesterday, since than I have had 4G connection without any issues. Thank you!


----------



## AJB_83 (Jun 12, 2011)

Are people still having data issues cause I am in Pittsburgh this is driving me nuts might have to jump to the .893 update


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

I tired this and haven't had a single drop since. Web pages actually load faster too. I know it's not just a placebo effect since it has always taken forever to load galleries at thechive.com on 3G. Now they load right away. It's like my ping got better.

I'm running Liberty 3 on the stock radio and kernel.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Syxia (Oct 27, 2011)

This isn't working for me. If anything, since flashing .893 and Th3ory (Scr3am), I've been losing data a LOT. Super aggravating.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

Syxia said:


> This isn't working for me. If anything, since flashing .893 and Th3ory (Scr3am), I've been losing data a LOT. Super aggravating.


Agree this is no FIX... But can't say its worse since .893 [r3]Blur2.0 (Scr3am) The same!

Absolutely Super Aggravating


----------



## darkstarchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

moset said:


> Did you run unthrottle? From power boost script?
> 
> .893 OTA
> R3BLURR3D 2.0


Bump.. Tanium???


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

darkstarchuck said:


> Bump.. Tanium???


Yes of course I used the script. 
But what is bump... TaBu? What do you mean? I know that th3ory does not like Titanium, But are you implying that that has something to do with our data loss?


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump is just replying to a thread in order to keep it at the top of the forum so that users do not forget about the topic. I do not know what tanium is.

Edit: Tanium is a user here that may be able to help us troubleshoot the issue.

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

westhaking said:


> Bump is just replying to a thread in order to keep it at the top of the forum so that users do not forget about the topic. I do not know what tanium is.
> 
> Edit: Tanium is a user here that may be able to help us troubleshoot the issue.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


cool thought he was referring to Titanium BU


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

VZW support just had me check "Data Roaming" under Settings->Battery and Data Manager -> Data Delivery and that has fixed the problem thus far. I need to continue testing, but so far so good. Just wanted to share.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

Useless

That was the first thing most of us tried


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

Just an update for everyone. I am now on the 5.6.893 radio and data connectivity issues have all but gone away for me. If you are still having these issues, I highly recommend everyone upgrade to the newest firmware and kernel.

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Useless
> 
> That was the first thing most of us tried


Sorry you feel its useless. So far it has fixed the problem that I had. I'm on Th3oryRom Shift3r 2.1 with Scr3am.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

silvinoa said:


> I'm on Th3oryRom Shift3r 2.1 with Scr3am.


 Dido 2.1 & Scr3am


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Dido 2.1 & Scr3am


Dido? Never much cared for her music.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

silvinoa said:


> Sorry you feel its useless. So far it has fixed the problem that I had. I'm on Th3oryRom Shift3r 2.1 with Scr3am.


I went ahead and checked there and mine was unchecked. I checked it but can't say it fixed it as I had also bounced a bit on radios and roms. But I have not had problem since









P.s. I think/hope his "useless" was directed more to tech help in general. I.e. you know enough to reboot already but they make you anyway. In this case (and sometimes on reboot issue haha) they may have been right.

Buy will we get banged with big roaming charge now? Lol

Just tested at one of our ap's. Lost connection after turning off wifi and toggled airplane to get 3g back...

Via RootzWiki app


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

Those of you still having data connectivity issues, what is your system version and baseband version? I had those issues prior to upgrading to system 5.6.893 and baseband CDMA_N_03.1C.57R.

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## silvinoa (Aug 18, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> I went ahead and checked there and mine was unchecked. I checked it but can't say it fixed it as I had also bounced a bit on radios and roms. But I have not had problem since
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since a VZW Tech told me to do it I'm assuming there's no additional fee. They would have had to tell me that there would be.

As of right now I only had to cycle airplane mode once today to restore data. Usually I was doing this around 10+ times a day. Because of this I'm concluding thus far that the setting change has improved stability. It hasn't completely fixed the problem, but every little bit helps.


----------



## rebelSF (Oct 28, 2011)

Didn't improve my 3g or 4g. Still disconnects and stays disconnected for extended periods of time WTF!


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

My phone just took a hit last night. My Data is down.

dang...the steps about removing sim card didnt' work calling support.

Ok...I was running Liberty Rom. I just load the fast boot recovery or whatever that thing is that sets phone to default.

Data is back and on 4G LTE. WTLllll!!!

What's really going on.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

westhaking said:


> Those of you still having data connectivity issues, what is your system version and baseband version? I had those issues prior to upgrading to system 5.6.893 and baseband CDMA_N_03.1C.57R.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


Same system and baseband and Still having data trouble.


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

My baseband is different CDMA_N_03.1C.5*0*R

I think VW roles out an update and will not admit.

After dropping Liberty....my phone has been back on 4G no issues. I've loaded Stock and Theory Rom's...no issues.

Liberty may be a victim up Verizon non-disclosing an upgrade...but I will not be using his rom for some time.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Same system and baseband and Still having data trouble.


Yesterday I upgraded to the latest system. The 7 in 5.7.893 for me, has drastically improved data issue. Although I did lose data while reinstalling apps, it is not happened again... So far. I have read that there are different problems causing the Bionic's data problems. It looks like the third update Has addressed mine. We'll see


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Yesterday I upgraded to the latest system. The 7 in 5.7.893 for me, has drastically improved data issue. Although I did lose data while reinstalling apps, it is not happened again... So far. I have read that there are different problems causing the Bionic's data problems. It looks like the third update Has addressed mine. We'll see


Even 5.7 is no fix for me vzw f'$ucks should not have sold this POS


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Even 5.7 is no fix for me vzw f'ucks should not have sold this POS


Pos? Dual core, 1gb ram, 8mp, 1080 hd recording, webtop mirroring, 4g LTE, free nfl mobil, excellent battery life, quality built. I don't think so. Plus these ota are not the official ota.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> Pos? Dual core, 1gb ram, 8mp, 1080 hd recording, webtop mirroring, 4g LTE, free nfl mobil, excellent battery life, quality built. I don't think so. Plus these ota are not the official ota.


Thanks for the attitude readjustment!
Just sick of how unreliable this phones data is!
I depend heavily on my push mail and market updates.
It is costing me jobs and money.
Work sucks now and this is making it worse.

Is it pretty... Ya
Fast... Ya
Reliable... F no!

This phone was not ready for shipping. They released it too soon. Or maybe mine is a lemon!


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Thanks for the attitude readjustment!
> Just sick of how unreliable this phones data is!
> I depend heavily on my push mail and market updates.
> It is costing me jobs and money.
> ...


Pretty much every lte Verizon phone is doing this with data its a handoff issue, im suprised moto was even able to slightly prevent it.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

I would wait. Motorola's good with their updates. Never know. Next update might be ics







( doubt it)


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Pretty much every lte Verizon phone is doing this with data its a handoff issue, im suprised moto was even able to slightly prevent it.


+1 . My roomate has a Thunderbolt and is having the exact same data drop/weak LTE signal problems. Since installing the 7.893 update, I THINK the handoff issues have improved some, but the problem of weak/unreliable LTE coverage in some areas has not improved at ALL. I always have full signal strength when I'm on 3g at home, but I never have more than 2 bars (usually only 1 bar) of 4g coverage in the same area.

I called Verizon yesterday about about this problem (of course I left out the part about rooting my phone and the .893 upgrages







) and spent about an hour on the phone with tier 2 tech support. While I am in a relatively new 4g/LTE market (Richmond, VA), I live in the largest residential district within the city limits (about a mile from the steps of the state Capitol) and VZW tech support agreed I should be having ZERO problems with 4g coverage where I live. In fact, there is a VZW tower less than a tenth of a mile from where I live (I can literally see the base of the tower from my bedroom window). Considering that I get awesome 3g coverage from this tower, tech support agreed that there was probably a problem with the 4g power output (or it may not be broacasting 4g at all). After going through the usual shenanigans of removing the SD card, he collected some signal strength data from my phone and opened an engineering ticket. VZW Engineering is supposedly going to be making a visit to this tower in the next couple days and will place a 4G data power amplifier if the problem is just weak data signal. I will be sure to update you all if I notice any changes.

I have no way of knowing if this next part is true.......but here is my assessment of what _may_ be happening. VZW is in the process of rapidly expanding its 4g markets. I would not be surprised if they are attempting "roll out" 4g in as many new cities as possible by not placing 4g broadcast at _every single _tower within a market (at least initially). In other words, they may be attempting to introduce 4g into more markets (ahead of schedule) by not initially "covering" cities with 4g signal to the same degree of thoroughness that we currently experience with 3g. Like I said......just my take on it. I have no way of verifying whether or not this is true. I'll keep you all updated about any improvements.


----------



## beast18 (Nov 5, 2011)

i am running .893 with eclipse rom and it is way better i never loose data now.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Pretty much every lte Verizon phone is doing this with data its a handoff issue, im suprised moto was even able to slightly prevent it.


 How have they managed to keep this from the press? I would think AT&T would have a field day with this.


----------

